# Long term Car Hire/Rental



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good morning all,
Does anyone have any experience doing a long term car rental?
I would really like to rent a Prado 4x4 for a year, but the only rate I see on the Hertz website is for a three year lease. Is the three year lease the standard here, or are there other options? What are the pro and cons of the long term rental that you all have seen?

Thanks.


----------



## tmld28 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> Good morning all,
> Does anyone have any experience doing a long term car rental?
> I would really like to rent a Prado 4x4 for a year, but the only rate I see on the Hertz website is for a three year lease. Is the three year lease the standard here, or are there other options? What are the pro and cons of the long term rental that you all have seen?
> 
> Thanks.


I used Autorent in the past they were pretty good in price compared to others that I had checked out.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hertz also do the same deal for 12 months and 24 months. Just call them to discuss. I called them last week on the same deals which is how I know.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bulls_96 said:


> Good morning all,
> Does anyone have any experience doing a long term car rental?
> I would really like to rent a Prado 4x4 for a year, but the only rate I see on the Hertz website is for a three year lease. Is the three year lease the standard here, or are there other options? What are the pro and cons of the long term rental that you all have seen?
> 
> Thanks.


Hertz will do one, two, or three year leases, but the prices you see advertised are for a three year lease so the price you will get is going to be higher than what they have on the web site. Ask about a fleet car if price is more of a concern than driving a spanking brand new car.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I rented a Prado from Paramount Auto Leasing last year on a Monthly basis for 4200Dhs a Month including all servicing etc. They deliver the car to you and collect it for servicing.

This was for a 2009 car, but could not fault the service.

Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC - Passion For Excellence

I called them and immediately agreed a better price than shown on their site.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Surely at 4200 a month you'd have been better buying a brand new Prado. The loan would have been less and it wouldn't have depreciated 50,000 dhs in in one year.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses guys. 
Price is more of a concern for me. I don't care how old it is as long as everything works poperly. I will talk to Hertz about a one year least.
The three year lease for the Prado was around 3500, so hopefully they don't go up too much from there.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Surely at 4200 a month you'd have been better buying a brand new Prado. The loan would have been less and it wouldn't have depreciated 50,000 dhs in in one year.


I needed it for 3 Months only, so no.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If I were to use a simple rule of thumb, if you plan on riding the car for more than 1.5 years go for buying the car. Yes its a pain to sell etc., but net net you still lose less compared to a rental (for the rental prices here in Dubai)


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> If I were to use a simple rule of thumb, if you plan on riding the car for more than 1.5 years go for buying the car. Yes its a pain to sell etc., but net net you still lose less compared to a rental (for the rental prices here in Dubai)


I would disagree completely and say never buy a car in the UAE (unless you can pay in cash at least). Too many stories (including my own) of the totally secure job/project being cancelled and jobs being terminated with no warning. I would much rather risk eating a three month deposit than having to sell a car when the s**t hits the fan and you need to jump on a plane in a week.

Plus not having the hassle of registration, insurance, maintenance is great.

Just my $0.02 :focus:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would disagree completely and say never buy a car in the UAE (unless you can pay in cash at least). Too many stories (including my own) of the totally secure job/project being cancelled and jobs being terminated with no warning. I would much rather risk eating a three month deposit than having to sell a car when the s**t hits the fan and you need to jump on a plane in a week.
> 
> Plus not having the hassle of registration, insurance, maintenance is great.
> 
> Just my $0.02 :focus:


I agree completely on the financing part. Bought my car with cash. Registration and insurance are yearly activities and take a couple of hours a year. Maintenance is only once per 5K km, which means probably every 3 months for me. I think the biggest hassle is selling the car going by what I experienced in trying to sell a simple refrigerator. Anyways, everyone has their own preferences.

Ziokendo's post here in this thread should answer quite a few questions http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/117971-leasing-cars.html


----------

